# Hệ thống Điện > THC - điều khiển cao độ đầu cắt tự động >  Bộ điều khiển chiều cao tự động THC EMC-V2.0 Pro dùng rất ok

## Máy cắt CNC

Bộ điều khiển tự động chiều cao tự động THC EMC-V2.0 Pro dùng cho *máy cắt CNC plasma*. Giúp tăng hiệu quả cắt, giảm sự cố trong quá trình vận hành, dễ dàng thao tác.

 

Bộ điều khiển chiều cao mỏ cắt Plasma thông minh THC EMC-V2.0 Pro

*Đặc tính kỹ thuật
*
– Bộ nâng hạ chiều cao tự động trước đây chỉ dành cho các dòng máy 2 ray đã được ứng dụng cho dòng máy mini EMC-1500PRO mới nhất của EMC.

– Phản ứng nhanh khi vật cắt bị cong vênh để giữ ổn định chiều cao mỏ cắt.

– Có thể thiết lập ở hai chế độ tự động và bằng tay; phù hợp với mọi nguồn cắt Plasma.

– Giao diện tiếng Việt thân thiện dễ dàng sử dụng.

– Sẵn chế độ điều chỉnh thời gian Delay khi đục lỗ, chiều cao đục lỗ, chế độ test chiều cao…..

– Hỗ trợ chế độ touch plate (Chế độ chạm nhẹ vào phôi để lấy điểm zero, mà ko cần lực).

*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:
*
- Hotline: 0986 968 695.
- Website: https://hancatEMC.com.
- Địa chỉ: Số 2, Lô 1 KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, Hà Nội.

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

Bộ nâng hạ chiều cao tự động

----------

